# Happy birthday 24/7



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wishing you all the best on your BIRTHDAY !!! , have a good one 24/7 

Luke


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday! We all really appreciate your work on the forum


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday man!

Have a great one!!

beN


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day John.....
hope you get everything you want plus some....


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

WOWOWOW..... happy birthday J!!    !!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy happy happppppyyyyy birthday John!!!!!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

happy birthday big guy


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, John. Have an awesome day !

Stuart


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy b-day man. Have a good one and make the most of it.

Try not to cry too much about it.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy happy birthday John hope you have an fishtabulous day.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOHN!!! Thanks for your support and work here on the forum.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day Young Feller!!!
Cheers Bud!!!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday bud!!!!


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words

your all good people and I enjoy my time here 
its a nice break from R/L

John


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

BTW 40+ but still 12 at heart


----------

